# Sempre Sizing for an Odd Sized Bloke



## Danimal (Jan 4, 2005)

Hello All,

I'm going back and forth between a size 55 and a 57 Sempre. I am around 5'11" tall, but apparently I have a short torso. I currently ride a size 56 Specialized Allez that has a virtual top tube of around 57cm. With a 110 stem, I'm absolutely stretched out and uncomfortable. The 55cm top tube of the size 55 Sempre frame seems attractive, and I figure i can play with stem length and saddle position to get the right reach. However, I'm worried about saddle to bar drop with the 55 frame due to my height.

I'm 30 years old (as of today...) and fairly flexible. I'm not afraid of being in a low position, but I am afraid of being stretched out.

Here are my measurements and the Competitive Cyclist sizing recommendations. Pretty sure I'd want something closer to the "Eddy Fit".

Am I crazy? I've not seen anyone my height on a 55 when frantically searching the forums. Don't have a Bianchi shop anywhere near me, so testing them back to back is not really possible at the moment.

Thanks,
Dan


----------



## Danimal (Jan 4, 2005)

I should have also given some background info:

I've been cycling non-competitively for around 8 years or so. I typically ride anywhere from 50 - 100 miles/week with the occasional 200 mile week. My rides are often short - 20 - 30 miles but occasionally a weekend ride of 75+. I do have a slight desire to try my hand at a road race or two next year, and this would be the bike for it. Not sure I'm in to the crit thing, as I prefer to keep my skin and bicycle intact...

Dan


----------



## giosblue (Aug 2, 2009)

I'm 5.11 and I've just bought a 57cm. Perfect for me. Any smaller and the bars would be too low.
This leave me 6 in of seat post showing to the saddle rails. and I use a 110mm stem.
Unless you're racing I think a 55 would be too small, too much drop to the bars.


----------



## Danimal (Jan 4, 2005)

Yup, the saddle/bar drop has me concerned...

Dan


----------



## giosblue (Aug 2, 2009)

If you look down this form you will see a post. My new Sempre arrived today.
The picture show my setup. you will notice there is a spacer on top of the stem. this is now under the stem raising the bars a tad.

I know I'm not you, but at least it will give you some idea.


http://forums.roadbikereview.com/bianchi/my-new-sempre-arrived-today-287310.html


----------



## Danimal (Jan 4, 2005)

Thanks giosblue. Nice bike, I like the paint job.

Your bike is a good example; In my opinion, you do not have an excessive amount of seatpost showing. Even without the additional spacer below the stem, I think the saddle to bar drop looks to be reasonable. The 55 frame only has an additional 15mm drop to the bars from the 57mm. I think you'd fit on a 55 just fine... Your thoughts?

For reference, here's a photo of your bike:










Dan


----------



## giosblue (Aug 2, 2009)

Hi Dan, this pic of the Sempre you see is the most extreme of all my bikes. 
I'm 58yrs and a long distance rider, I don't race so comfort is important to me.
For my needs a 55cm would be to small and in any case what would be the benefit to me,or anyone else for that matter who doesn't race.
Most people ride bikes that are too small for them, this is not just my opinion it's a fact.


----------



## Danimal (Jan 4, 2005)

Thanks giosblue.

Further causing me anguish in this size decision is this gem: I just got word from a Bianchi rep that Bianchi has stopped manufacturing the 2012 Sempre some time ago in preperation for the 2013 Sempre Pro. Therefore, no orders can be fulfilled until that bike is released in December. However, I know of a few shops with 55s in stock...

Dan


----------



## Lolamunky (Jul 28, 2010)

You should also look into the c2c models if you are worried about headtube height. The Infinito and Veritgo both have larger headtubes at smaller sizes and longer wheelbases. 

My 2 cents would be a 55cm Infinito/Vertigo or a 57cm Sempre.

The real question is how much setback do you need on your saddle with your current bike. If you're running out of rail one way or the other thats how I would choose a new frame size. Reach means very little because stems can change that to anything you want....your saddle relative to BB is much harder to get perfect on the wrong size frame.


----------



## Danimal (Jan 4, 2005)

Thanks, Lola. I've always been confused about this: how does frame size affect saddle to bb relationship? Seems to me that the seat tube angle is the only factor there, the size of the frame (assuming the seat tube angle is the same) should be irrelevant in this area.

The seat tube angle is the same for the 55 and the 57, which matches my current bike very closely.

Dan


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

I've read through this thread and the problem I see is that everyone is taking a piece of a bikes geo and focusing on it alone. AIso, IMO/E it's best to disregard fit calculators because (at best) they recommend a _range_ of fit parameters that'll likely only serve to confuse you.

You have the advantage of using your current bike as a baseline to compare others with, taking into consideration it's shortcomings - namely, excessive reach. 

Speaking of which, you can't just look at the effective top tubes to determine what your reach will be. You also have to consider STA along with HTA, because for every degree of change to STA reach changes ~1cm - degree of change to HTA is a few mm's, depending on height.

Re: setback, if you have your bikes setback (or alternately, KOPS +/-) set to your preference, check to see where the post clamps to the rails. If it's roughly centered, your STA is in the right range for your femur length. I'd start there, then start doing some calculations to pin down reach and drop requirements. 

This, of course, goes on the premise that (except for reach issues) your current bike has been set up correctly and overall fit is good.


----------



## Danimal (Jan 4, 2005)

Excellent responses from all, thank you for your help.

After much deliberation, adjustment of my current bike, and asking my wife to repeatedly measure me, I've decided that the 57cm Sempre frame is indeed a better fit for me.

Unfortunately, those are no longer available in celeste through the 4 shops I prefer to work with and the next version won't be available for at least 4 months. Seems like a bad decision by Bianchi? Sadly, I have moved on to other bicycle makes. My birthday was yesterday and my wife had white and celeste balloons up in the house! 

Thanks,

Dan


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Danimal said:


> Excellent responses from all, thank you for your help.
> 
> After much deliberation, adjustment of my current bike, and asking my wife to repeatedly measure me, I've decided that the 57cm Sempre frame is indeed a better fit for me.
> 
> ...


There are a lot of nice bikes out there, but if the Sempre is the one that stirs your soul, IMO 4 months isn't long to wait.

That aside, because of your proportions and what you've offered re: your current bike, I wouldn't disregard the 55cm Sempre. If possible, travel to the shop stocking it and try it on for size.

Happy (belated) birthday, BTW..


----------



## Lolamunky (Jul 28, 2010)

If the Sempre is the type of bike you're looking for you might want to check into a used 928SL that show up on CL and Ebay....its a tour de france quality super bike frame and I see them with some regularity. Looking at between $1K-1.5K for the frameset. I rode a 928ISP SL and comparing it to my Oltre it was almost indistinguishable


----------



## giosblue (Aug 2, 2009)

Yes your right, the old Sempre's have nearly all been sold and there seems to be a gap between the new model becoming available. I bought mine for £1500 from Wiggle, it's not my main bike, I only bought it to take abroad on my annual cycling holiday. I'm not that bothered if anything happens to it.
It's a nice bike bike though, I'm really pleased with it.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

Lolamunky said:


> If the Sempre is the type of bike you're looking for you might want to check into a used 928SL that show up on CL and Ebay....its a tour de france quality super bike frame and I see them with some regularity. Looking at between $1K-1.5K for the frameset.  I rode a 928ISP SL and comparing it to my Oltre it was almost indistinguishable


I don't know if I'd recommend a used or new 928ISP SL to someone who is still dialing in their fit. I still haven't put my frame together yet. 

To the OP, find a relatively close and reputable store and see what kind of sizing they do. Perhaps they can get a Bianchi, maybe not. I'd rather see ya on a bike that fits than a Bianchi that's the wrong size. Company to company and even within Bianchi, the bikes aren't always sized exactly the same.


----------

